# South station to Logan airport, Boston. How easy access?



## sunnysky2k

Hello, I am planing to take a flight from and to Logan airport. The problem is, I am not familar around Boston. I live west of Boston, Rout 2 so I am thinking, park the car in Ale Wife Train station then take train to South station.
The problem is then? How can I go Logan airport? Bus, taxi, or any inexpensive way to Logan?
We used to stay one night one of hotels which is on Park, Stay, and Fly program but not this time.
Any Info, appreciated. Thank you, Sue


----------



## UWSurfer

I took the subway from the airport to Copley Square and back a few years ago with no problem at all.   I don't recall the route, but it was fairly painless with wheeled luggage.


----------



## JUDIE25

Why not use one of the Logan Express lots like Framingham or Woburn?  I do not know how much it costs to park at Alewife, but it cannot be a huge savings over Logan Express $11.00 a day, $66.00 a week.  Where they get you is on the bus from the lot to Logan $22.00 round trip.


----------



## Dave M

Once you get to South Station (about 25 minutes from Alewife), you can take the Silver Line to Logan. Here is the schedule. Change the drop-down box choices for outbound/inbound or different days of the week.


----------



## sunnysky2k

Thank you very much. 
Did you ever use Preflight parking, Chelsea to Logan Airport?
I found out and sound good. 
I used Preflight in Warwick to TF green Airport.
Thank you again!
Sue


----------



## Hoc

Dave M said:


> Once you get to South Station (about 25 minutes from Alewife), you can take the Silver Line to Logan. Here is the schedule. Change the drop-down box choices for outbound/inbound or different days of the week.



And, on the way, you can stop off at the Courthouse station and get the world's greatest sticky buns at Flour bakery.


----------



## shell_man89

*Preflight parking*

Hi,

Preflight parking is good alternative. You can save about $5 a day over the logan parking rate. In fact its used as an overflow lot when parking at logan is full. They have buses similar to rental car buses which cycle around the terminals (Similar to TF Green). The trick for parking at logan is getting to Logan. I find that driving into/from Logan during early morning or miday can save you a lot of time and hassle (waiting for buses, changing subway lines ...). If you have to drive during rush hour I have found its easier to take the Logan Express. The negative attribute with Logan Express is waiting for a bus to arrive at the terminal after a very long trip and if you just miss it  you are there for another 1/2 hour.

John


----------



## sunnysky2k

Thank you very much for info. I am thinking about using Preflight Parking since I have a good experince at TF GReen. However I never use  one at Boston.
I called them and they said that there are plenty of parking space so I don't have to reserve it. It sounds easy access from Rout 2 as well. Any input about Prefilght, appreciated. Thank you, sue


----------



## Blondie

I love preflight- go to their website as they post discount coupons.


----------



## DG001

Hi, I have used Pre-flight parking. They are good, the busses are pretty frequent to/from the airport. The longest I have had to wait is about 7minutes. You can find one day off coupons on the web, which they honor. They also have a 'frequent user' program.

I would not call it easy access from Rt 2 - where did you get that? You have to get off I-93 or Rt 1 and then drive east - its in the bowels of Revere or Everett (one of those towns). 

In fact, the only downside to using pre-flight, and any of the other off-airport parking spots really, is the hassle of driving in and out of there. Its around 10-15 minute drive to I-93 on Rt. 16, and the neighborhood is kind of iffy, if not scary. (The first time I used them, I was alone, it was snowy and around 8 at night - yeah, I was scared! It looked better when I came back during the day though)

Good luck!


----------



## ladycody

I know someone that has used Logan Express from Framingham...and likes it.  She doesnt park her car though...just gets dropped off and picked up.


----------



## Gabym569

I'd use CH livery services, I use them to get around Boston when I'm in town. (Ask for Carlos personally) He's a awesome driver.  
This is the website http://www.chliveryservices.com/


----------

